# Snake may have bitten Dane: Vic man's mum



## News Bot (Mar 15, 2015)

THE mother of a Melbourne man found dead in remote SA after being missing for months says he may have been bitten by a snake.




























*Published On:* 15-Mar-15 09:43 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

